# Problems w/ my Graphtec Craft Robo Pro



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

I have the CE5000-40-CRP. So far, here are the issues I continue to encounter, any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!


*I am just cutting vinyl for t-shirt designs to heat transfer*

1. When I start a job and realize something is messed up with it or I need to stop the cutting, how do I stop the cutting that is already in process. I have tried pushing just about everything and nothing works.

2. Is there an easy solution to help minimize the waste of my media or just trial and error?

3. Is there a way to measure my logo just like the text so I can have different sizes for different projects that are exact like 1.50x1.50, I can't seem to find measurement settings for the logo that I upload. 

4. Sometimes when I push enter for the cutter to do its sensor it will just run through the entire roll of media if I let it, I have to turn off the power or lower the lever in the back to get it to stop. This happens several times in a row before it works correctly, why is it doing this?


Thank you so much for any help you can provide me.

Lisa


----------



## aemdesign (May 26, 2009)

llb4smith said:


> I have the CE5000-40-CRP. So far, here are the issues I continue to encounter, any help would be much appreciated. Thank you!
> 
> 
> *I am just cutting vinyl for t-shirt designs to heat transfer*
> ...


*1. HI Lisa, are you using Mac or Windows? I find the only really reliable way to stop the job once it starts is to turn the machine off (I am using a Mac with OSX.6 and CS4). You can try pause but it doesn't work very well most of the time. By the way, until you get used to it, vinyl waste is a cost of doing business!! We can't get it right the first time; it takes time to get used to it.*

*2. See above. There isn't a lot of info from Graphtec about troubleshooting these issues.*

*3. The Graphtec software has a percentage box which you can use to change the size. It will also tell you what the size is going to be once you have taken an educated guess at the percentage you will print at. I find that making the change in the original artwork is easier and saving it as a copy. In the alternative, you can buy a proportion wheel at a drafting supply place (very inexpensive) so you can get a good measurement every time. Be sure to change the percentage box in the Graphtec software back to 100% before the next job!*

*4. Ah, I learned this the hard way too. When you first set up the vinyl, be sure that the display is for the roll (first or third option.) Otherwise, it thinks you put in a sheet and it wants to measure it first using the sensor. Check your manual for further info on this.

Good luck!! Keep asking questions, it helps everyone.
*


----------



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

Thank you, thank you, thank you!!!!! I'm sure I will have more questions  You are awesome!


----------



## llb4smith (May 10, 2010)

Btw- I am using Windows 7 and just the RoboMaster program.

Another question. I am uploading my logo via a jpg file. All of the cuts are present when I have the logo at 3 3/4in x 3 1/2in. However, I have merch that I like to put a smaller logo on of about 2in by 2 in. When I try to cut the smaller logo some of the detailed cuts are not made. How can all the all the cuts in on a smaller logo?

Thanks again


----------



## aemdesign (May 26, 2009)

Hi Lisa,

If you are having trouble with detail, you might want to be sure you have the proper blade, that the downforce and offset are set properly and that the blade is sharp (replace it if it isn't.) I use Specialty Graphics for replacement parts and get the slightly more expensive carbide blades. They last a lot longer. Also, be sure the teflon strip under the cutting head is pretty good and doesn't have a deep cut in it - if so, you can get a replacement strip.

Good luck
Amy


----------



## prbiskit (Sep 8, 2009)

llb4smith said:


> 1. When I start a job and realize something is messed up with it or I need to stop the cutting, how do I stop the cutting that is already in process. I have tried pushing just about everything and nothing works.


I just tap the black "load media" lever at the back of the machine. That will stop the machine from cutting and free up the blade so you can move it off to the side. 

I use it after every cut job, the rollers stay down holding the vinyl in place and I can move the blade out of the way to get a straight cut.


----------



## Nick Horvath (Feb 26, 2010)

*To Add:*

1. When I start a job and realize something is messed up with it or I need to stop the cutting, how do I stop the cutting that is already in process. I have tried pushing just about everything and nothing works. 
I always press the pause button. Press it once to stop the cutter, then again to resume. You can also change some settings on the fly.

2. Is there an easy solution to help minimize the waste of my media or just trial and error?
Definately trial and error, but you can also design your output in your cutter software to make the most use of your material.


----------

